# 1700's Trash Pit



## rfellmanjr (Mar 20, 2018)

Digging behind an old tavern. We haven't hit the old glass yet but I did dig what I think is a sharpening stone. Can anyone date it ? thanx


----------



## botlguy (Mar 21, 2018)

That is what it looks like to me and I've seen a lot of them. My Son-in-Law is a blacksmith. However. I think 1700s MAY be optimistic. I hope not for your sake.
Jim S


----------



## rfellmanjr (Mar 21, 2018)

The Tavern dates to the 1750's so it is possible it is that old


----------

